# Cheap Riders cancelling on Surge, then requesting ride again.



## ChattaBilly

I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


----------



## grayspinner

You didn't log off when the surge ended? You took someone who canceled on you to avoid surge? You think a 4 star is bad? 

I only give 5 stars to tippers. Normal decent pax get a 4. Slam my doors or make me wait, you get a 3. Jerks get one star. People who cancel a surge and reping me at regular rates don't get rides at all


----------



## renbutler

One man's "cheap" is another's "frugal."

If I didn't understand that it negatively affects drivers (not necessarily in your case, because you didn't waste any expenses in the process), I might do the same thing the rider did. Best thing is to politely explain it to them so they consider how they're impacting others in the future.


----------



## UberMensch2015

Seriously if you are taking any non surge rides it's your fault. I wouldn't drive a non surge ride ever. I drive when it surges. If it's off I go home or go about my normal day. I won't participate in my own debasement. 

In your case I would have driven off but left he acceptance on. Let them wander for a bit. They abused you. Let some other fool deal with them.


----------



## FAC

Just went to the Denver office today bc pax like to order uberSelect during surge. Since often select is cheaper than surge. I already had a uberSelect only profile and uberSelect/uberSelect profile. Today I got uberX only so my acceptance doesn't take a hit for ignoring select rides during surge


----------



## grayspinner

FAC said:


> Just went to the Denver office today bc pax like to order uberSelect during surge. Since often select is cheaper than surge. I already had a uberSelect only profile and uberSelect/uberSelect profile. Today I got uberX only so my acceptance doesn't take a hit for ignoring select rides during surge


This happens a lot. Honestly, I'm ok with it - the select only drivers tend to stay offline and wait while x surges higher, then select will begin to surge & we'll go online.

If I think demand won't be enough for select to surge, I'll take a regular select vs a moderate x surge because the minimum is often still higher on select. Plus, this means they are sober enough to do the math & understand select is a little cheaper. Cause there are plenty who can't figure that out


----------



## FAC

grayspinner said:


> This happens a lot. Honestly, I'm ok with it - the select only drivers tend to stay offline and wait while x surges higher, then select will begin to surge & we'll go online.
> 
> If I think demand won't be enough for select to surge, I'll take a regular select vs a moderate x surge because the minimum is often still higher on select. Plus, this means they are sober enough to do the math & understand select is a little cheaper. Cause there are plenty who can't figure that out


Good point. Didn't think of that. I like your strategy. Thanks for sharing. I learned something new today from you!


----------



## tohunt4me

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


Turn the app off and they will get someone else.


----------



## Ubertimes

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


Hey 
Next time cheapskate cancels then 
re request and you see their same cheapskate name, Cancel 
then Go offline till surge turns on, once it's at 2.5 bingo your back in business 
Man against machine


----------



## Jkingston

I had one girl today who requested me 10 minutes out it was a surge so why not drive back right? 4 minutes in this [email protected]#$% cancels and tries to request me again. I did not accept this a-holes request again..but I get where your coming from wtf?! Lol


----------



## sporadic

Hmm. I dropped off a guy like 2 weeks ago and got a 1.7x ping soon after. Drive 2 min, get cancelled by him. Re-pings 2x and gets me both times. I cancel him each time. By then, surge jumps to 2.1x and I get a ping from someone at the last dropoff point going a long distance, so pretty good.

1) When they're cheap enough to cancel, never pick them up.
2) If silly enough to pick up at non-surge, 1*. 4* is too good for cheapskates.


----------



## nickd8775

You should have gotten a cancel fee plus the non surge ride


----------



## phillipzx3

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


Maybe the "cheap bastard" canceled on you and called for a cab for half the cost of a greedy Uber.

We get them all the time. "Uber is surging, so we called you."

Cab drivers love it when Uber surges. Especially when Uber drivers brag about how expensive cabs are.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Riders aren't being "cheap" if they cancel during a surge, they are just being frugal. If the price of beans is surging at Wal-mart, I'll just stock up next month when the price is less expensive.

The whole "surge" concept, where prices rise and plummet over a relatively short period of time and a relatively small geographic area, is fine for people that are willing to wait a little while or move a few feet. 

You've got to expect some folks are going to do exactly that, shop for non-surge alternatives like taxis, buses or shoe leather.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I_Like_Spam said:


> Riders aren't being "cheap" if they cancel during a surge, they are just being frugal. If the price of beans is surging at Wal-mart, I'll just stock up next month when the price is less expensive.
> 
> The whole "surge" concept, where prices rise and plummet over a relatively short period of time and a relatively small geographic area, is fine for people that are willing to wait a little while or move a few feet.
> 
> You've got to expect some folks are going to do exactly that, shop for non-surge alternatives like taxis, buses or shoe leather.


They are being cheap because if they were being frugal, they would wait for the surge to disappear and then order a ride. A good example would, sometimes when I order a pizza, if I don't feel like tipping, I pick it up at the store. That's being frugal.


----------



## nononsense

ChortlingCrison said:


> They are being cheap because if they were being frugal, they would wait for the surge to disappear and then order a ride. A good example would, sometimes when I order a pizza, if I don't feel like tipping, I pick it up at the store. That's being frugal.


Analogy is different here. If you ordered a pizza for $30 and 5 minutes later got notification that price has dropped to $10. 
If you knew that you can cancel and not be charged for it (or even be charged just $5) would you cancel and reorder or pay $30?

Maybe you are different but most TNC drivers here not exactly rolling in a dough and being frugal would reorder.


----------



## unts

Wow man, broke out the 4 star huh? You showed them!


----------



## leroy jenkins

unts said:


> Wow man, broke out the 4 star huh? You showed them!


Drivers just don't know how to walk away.


----------



## uberxtreme

Take it to next step with cheap uber pax. Accepted there ride and just drive somewhere away it usual takes them 6 mins till they realizes your not coming


----------



## thomas1955

renbutler said:


> One man's "cheap" is another's "frugal."
> 
> If I didn't understand that it negatively affects drivers (not necessarily in your case, because you didn't waste any expenses in the process), I might do the same thing the rider did. Best thing is to politely explain it to them so they consider how they're impacting others in the future.


I respectfully disagree. This rider behavior is "gaming the system" to cheat a driver of his due fare. I'd of told them to get out of my car, and give them a few choice words. If it's surging, and then stops, I don't accept requests from anyone, period. Go off line and wait, they can try and get another driver, but they will have to wait too. Any rider that does this is a cheap [email protected]&d, not frugal. Don't give a ride if they admit to doing this and complain to uber, ask them not to match you up with the driver again.


----------



## LadyDi

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


Happens a lot at sporting events too. The ones that get in complaining about the surge during said event are the absolute worse and are 3 star and less depending if they tip or not.


----------



## nononsense

Root of the problem - the rates are too low for the drivers. 
This creates a constant contention between drivers trying to create surges and passengers trying to avoid them. 
Nothing unethical in driver's refusing to drive at regular rates, logging off and creating a surge. Also nothing unethical about passengers canceling the ride if they get a notification from Uber that surge had passed. 
If I were the driver in the OP's situation I would've not taken cancelling rider at the regular rate. Its part of the contention created by low rates - make rider wait, walk and feel the pain for their decision to cancel. But I do not condemn riders' behavior - its their choice and it is my choice to take them or not at a regular rate.


----------



## living_the_dream

There are no cheap riders just cheap fares.


----------



## Volvonaut

Only made this rookie mistake once. I'll never forget it because I was very inexperienced with surges. It was one of the first times I'd accepted one, an impressive enough 3.1x and it canceled right away. At the time I had a terrible habit of rapidly tapping accept, and slowly coming to realize what had played out was priceless. 'Duanna' had just taken advantage of pax's ability to quickly confuse/game the system, and was paired with me again, this time with no surge. Plus this was back before I realized Uber conveniently sucks at detecting toll roads, and we enjoyed an excellent 20 minute wait at the What-A-Burger drive through. It was only later that I realized how much Duanna had taught me.


----------



## DaveM88

The actions of these passengers shouldn't be justified as being, "frugal".

If the price of an item goes up at a store so you decide not to buy it until it goes back down, you are not wasting anybody's time. You are simply waiting. When you call a driver to you and they start making their way over there and you start cancelling and re-requesting rides then you are not just "waiting" for a price drop, you are wasting someone's (or possibly more than one person's) time and money.


----------



## joffie

If a customer requests a surge ride and cancels I will NOT accept it again if there is no surge.
I will log off, drive away and let them wait for another driver.


----------



## DJBaconBitz

I have twice had this happen where a PAX cancelled and reordered when the surge dropped. The first time I let it be and 1 starred him. The second time I e-mailed Uber and appealed to have the original surge reinstated. I argued that the customer likely acted in bad faith by ordering at 2.0X to bring me closer then cancelling and reordering at 1.3X. I was rewarded with the 2.0X fare.

Oh and I 1-starred the PAX.


----------



## socal_uberx

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


to combat this, drive w/ the app "offline" into a surge zone, flip it on & don't accept the request, watch the artificial surge rise. but do it thrice & you'll end up penalized between 3 to 30
mins, unable to accept rides =( or run both LYFT & UBER simultaneously, they want to skip surge, give them
primetime instead (& DO NOT ACCEPT "pooled" requests @ all).

driver smarter, not harder & stay profitable =)


----------



## Nagodesi

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


As soon as she said yes it was us who cancelled, I'd drive off.. not fair to you to lose the fare to cheap bastards.. often I'll get a ping, surge was 2.6, they cancel and same person .. so I cancelled on them.. and turned off phone for 5 min..


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I never pick up at sporting events or even be in the area. Normally it's a big hassle to find the pax as there is too much traffic just to get to them. Also, if it's a game and their team last they are likely in a bad mood and just looking for a reason to give you a bad rating.

I'm not interesting in any of that.


----------



## nickd8775

Accept the non surge ride and just sit there to waste their time. They'll cancel eventually.


----------



## Skinny1

I have gone so far as to just turn off my app and drive home if the area is surging and people are holding out.... On principal late night drunks owe surge to get in my car.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

Like many others said and from my experience, If surges end, i turn my app off. I aint gonna drive cheapo riders who are going few blocks anyway. Especially not on the concert or from game.


----------



## McGyüber

DaveM88 said:


> The actions of these passengers shouldn't be justified as being, "frugal".
> 
> If the price of an item goes up at a store so you decide not to buy it until it goes back down, you are not wasting anybody's time. You are simply waiting. When you call a driver to you and they start making their way over there and you start cancelling and re-requesting rides then you are not just "waiting" for a price drop, *you are wasting someone's (or possibly more than one person's) time and money*.


Exactly


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

The rider do cheat the system , if they didn't want to pay a surge wait for it to end . There is even a feature that will alert you when the surge drops off.

I know as a rider I'd be considered "CHEAP" but I don't like to pay extra so if I see a surge I wait for it to go away. However I take Select 80% of the time because the idea of getting itnto a 2001 Honda Civic with Fabric seats that sees probably 50-200 different people a week sitting on it , is disgusting . And Select really isn't that much more then X . But if Select is surging I'll downgrade my ride to X

Also like others said Turn your app off when surge ends , If I take an X surge passanger and when I drop them off I'm no longer in a surge area or it's ended I log off and log back in to Select only 

UberX with no surge is you losing money


----------



## nononsense

Riders are doing what is allowed by the system whether drivers like it or not. The gripe is really with Uber they can easily disallow it by locking surge multiplier for the next 20 minutes.
If pax cancels during surge then his/her surge multiplier can stay the same or go up for the next 20 minutes. 

Maybe make lock time depending on the surge - greater surge the longer time customers surge multiplier is locked in case they cancel.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

If u cancel during a surge, the cancelation fee should get a surge lol


----------



## ptuberx

This happens a lot here too around the weekends. I constantly get requests downtown on a certain block during big surges. After a few minutes, they cancel for whatever reason, even though I am right outside. I can rack up $15 in five minutes by going nowhere because the patrons are either too drunk, decide not to leave the clubs, etc. It's not something I would do, but they do. To each their own...


----------



## TripTime

I had a pax try this on me the other day. I get a ping on a 1.5 surge, about 6 minutes away. So i start driving towards the pax. A minute later she cancels. a couple seconds later she ping me again, still at the 1.5 surge but now 5 minutes away. I accept the ping and continue driving. A minute later she cancels again. couple seconds later she pings again. still in the surge and 3 minutes away. I accepted the ping the third time because i was driving in the direction. A minute later she cancels. A few seconds later ping, no surge. I pull over and let it time out. About forty seconds later she pings again. I let it time out again. Now she knows that i am about 3 minutes away from her and i guess that she did not want to wait for the next closest driver because i get a third ping from her. Now if i miss 3 pings in a row i get a 10 minute time out, so i accepted the ping and i started driving towards her again. 

I drive 3 minutes to her street.

Then i canceled on her.

No cancellation fee, but i can play games too. I waited for her to ping me again but it never came. 

Anna in the Hatboro area.


----------



## ptuberx

The ones I don't like are that one's that request and are about 4 miles / 8 minutes out, and I literally get 1/4 mile away and they cancel, and never ping again. This doesn't happen often, but it happens. This gets more frustrating if they live on the edge of town or in an area where Uber isn't nearly as popular as other choice areas, which leads into an eventual 2-way waste of time and for me with fuel since I know that I am not going to get another ping unless it is about the same distance away in the opposite direction. Of course after the rider cancelling after so long (especially during a surge), I know I will still see a small payment for it, but after the time and fuel involved, it's a futile enterprise at that point.


----------



## ptuberx

living_the_dream said:


> There are no cheap riders just cheap fares.


Agreed. In my area I can pick someone up, drop them off 20 blocks away in a timely manner, and I see a whopping $1.98. Yay!


----------



## Rat

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


1 star would be what I would give her.


----------



## Rat

renbutler said:


> One man's "cheap" is another's "frugal."
> 
> If I didn't understand that it negatively affects drivers (not necessarily in your case, because you didn't waste any expenses in the process), I might do the same thing the rider did. Best thing is to politely explain it to them so they consider how they're impacting others in the future.


People like that don't care how they impact others. All they care about is saving a buck. Take your Uber sign off and move away from the pick up enough they won't notice you, wait the five minutes, and no show them. Paying the no show fee may teach them screwing the driver will cost them. He lost his due compensation so claiming he didn't have any expense is false


----------



## Rat

phillipzx3 said:


> Maybe the "cheap bastard" canceled on you and called for a cab for half the cost of a greedy Uber.
> 
> We get them all the time. "Uber is surging, so we called you."
> 
> Cab drivers love it when Uber surges. Especially when Uber drivers brag about how expensive cabs are.


Even at 2x, Uber is cheaper than a cab. Those customers always come back after riding in your stinky cabs. You don't get them at all unless we are surging. And then you only get a few.


----------



## Rat

I_Like_Spam said:


> Riders aren't being "cheap" if they cancel during a surge, they are just being frugal. If the price of beans is surging at Wal-mart, I'll just stock up next month when the price is less expensive.
> 
> The whole "surge" concept, where prices rise and plummet over a relatively short period of time and a relatively small geographic area, is fine for people that are willing to wait a little while or move a few feet.
> 
> You've got to expect some folks are going to do exactly that, shop for non-surge alternatives like taxis, buses or shoe leather.


The surge is clearly displayed BEFORE they order. Do you go in to Walmart and walk out with the beans and tell them you'll pay for them when the price goes down?


DJBaconBitz said:


> I have twice had this happen where a PAX cancelled and reordered when the surge dropped. The first time I let it be and 1 starred him. The second time I e-mailed Uber and appealed to have the original surge reinstated. I argued that the customer likely acted in bad faith by ordering at 2.0X to bring me closer then cancelling and reordering at 1.3X. I was rewarded with the 2.0X fare.
> 
> Oh and I 1-starred the PAX.


uber did that?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Rat said:


> The surge is clearly displayed BEFORE they order. Do you go in to Walmart and walk out with the beans and tell them you'll pay for them when the price goes down?


I've put a can of Chef Boyardee in my cart at Walmart and taken it back out of my cart before I got to the checkout because I thought the price would go down and would be back to buy it later.

I think that's the same thing, and its not unethical.


----------



## Rat

TripTime said:


> I had a pax try this on me the other day. I get a ping on a 1.5 surge, about 6 minutes away. So i start driving towards the pax. A minute later she cancels. a couple seconds later she ping me again, still at the 1.5 surge but now 5 minutes away. I accept the ping and continue driving. A minute later she cancels again. couple seconds later she pings again. still in the surge and 3 minutes away. I accepted the ping the third time because i was driving in the direction. A minute later she cancels. A few seconds later ping, no surge. I pull over and let it time out. About forty seconds later she pings again. I let it time out again. Now she knows that i am about 3 minutes away from her and i guess that she did not want to wait for the next closest driver because i get a third ping from her. Now if i miss 3 pings in a row i get a 10 minute time out, so i accepted the ping and i started driving towards her again.
> 
> I drive 3 minutes to her street.
> 
> Then i canceled on her.
> 
> No cancellation fee, but i can play games too. I waited for her to ping me again but it never came.
> 
> Anna in the Hatboro area.


Drive to her house, check that "rider has been notified" is showing, drive out of sight, wait 5 minutes and then cancel


----------



## Rat

I_Like_Spam said:


> I've put a can of Chef Boyardee in my cart at Walmart and taken it back out of my cart before I got to the checkout because I thought the price would go down and would be back to buy it later.
> 
> I think that's the same thing, and its not unethical.


No, you didn't take the can out of the store did you? Driving to the pax is half the expense. It's not the same thing and you're distorting a metaphor to support a losing argument. Chef Boyardee sucks.


----------



## Donkeyfish

Rat said:


> No, you didn't take the can out of the store did you? Driving to the pax is half the expense. It's not the same thing and you're distorting a metaphor to support a losing argument. Chef Boyardee sucks.


A more apt chef Boyardee analogy is you buy the can of pasta, eat half, then return it for full price. Once the pasta goes on sale for 50% off you buy a second unopened pasta and proceed to eat that too.

Rat is too kind if anything. Driving to you is an expense. Your request means that someone else cannot get this driver. If you want to avoid surge just don't order no big deal. But ordering during the surge means you have a drive coming to you not someone else immediately. You're paying a premium to get a ride as soon as possible. If you cancel when the driver arrives, now you've not only cost that driver in fuel etc for driving towards you but you've also prevented the driver from benefiting from a different customer who also wanted a ride during the surge. Then when the pax reorders they already have a driver on the curb. If the driver accepts this request then the pax has gotten the premium service, without the premium price. If the pax really just wanted to stay for one more song, then the driver could've started the meter for a few minutes.

Regarding the cancellation fee during surge pricing, that fee absolutely should be impacted by the multiplier as well. If there is a high but short lived surge someone requesting but then no showing after 5 minutes the opportunity cost of that cancellation is quite high for the driver. This is particularly true if the driver had to drive 5-10 minutes prior to arrival.


----------



## MRVEGAS711

grayspinner said:


> You didn't log off when the surge ended? You took someone who canceled on you to avoid surge? You think a 4 star is bad?
> 
> I only give 5 stars to tippers. Normal decent pax get a 4. Slam my doors or make me wait, you get a 3. Jerks get one star. People who cancel a surge and reping me at regular rates don't get rides at all


Amen......5 stars ONLY top Tippers. most everyone else 4 stars and lower accordingly.


----------



## uberist

Next time someone cancels surge then I get their ping again I'm going to turn into Waldo...


----------



## htboston

grayspinner said:


> Slam my doors or make me wait, you get a 3


Door slammers get 1- or 2- stars in my rating scheme.


----------



## htboston

ChattaBilly said:


> I 4-starred her


Learn to be meaner in your rating, lol


----------



## ptuberx

hung said:


> Door slammers get 1- or 2- stars in my rating scheme.


I've been getting quickly annoyed by that, people who slam the doors shut like they were practicing for Ninja Warrior or something.


----------



## UberIsAScam

Try driving in Orlando. $0.65 per mile / $0.11 per minute. At best you might get in a surge zone that lasts for a few minutes. Most people (especially in the college area) just sit and wait until the surge dies, or they use lyft as a backup (lyft for the most part never has prime time in Orlando). The market here is saturated. Most drivers with half a brain hung up their hats a while back.


----------



## htboston

ptuberx said:


> I've been getting quickly annoyed by that, people who slam the doors shut like they were practicing for Ninja Warrior or something.


You can go into the driver's app and report them and Uber will block them so they can't get you anymore as a driver. That's what I am doing now.


----------



## UberIsAScam

hung said:


> You can go into the driver's app and report them and Uber will block them so they can't get you anymore as a driver. That's what I am doing now.


No need to. Just give them 1 star, FUber won't match you with them in the future if you rate them poorly.

This thread reeks of noob...


----------



## ptuberx

UberIsAScam said:


> Try driving in Orlando. $0.65 per mile / $0.11 per minute. At best you might get in a surge zone that lasts for a few minutes. Most people (especially in the college area) just sit and wait until the surge dies, or they use lyft as a backup (lyft for the most part never has prime time in Orlando). The market here is saturated. Most drivers with half a brain hung up their hats a while back.


That's about the same rates in Des Moines. I've been able to squeeze out a few $300 nights in the last couple of weeks however, even with being saturated with drivers. The problem is, the "new" drivers here are easy to spot... they are driving 90 mph to catch a fare, some of them are just driving 90 mph in a 30 mph downtown street to chase a surge. Des Moines doesn't have Lyft... Uber is becoming King here. I just let the app work for me instead of me fighting it (unless I get an unusual fare that takes me out into the middle of nowhere). As long as I drop my ride off within reasonable distance of a populated area, or within reasonable time from a target-rich environment, I will idle around a bit and wait for a ping. In cases like tonight, there was no waiting.


----------



## UberTrip

T


UberIsAScam said:


> No need to. Just give them 1 star, FUber won't match you with them in the future if you rate them poorly.
> 
> This thread reeks of noob...


 That is not true. Lyft does that Uber does not. Only in extreme cases will Uber support set a match filter on Pax and drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberIsAScam said:


> No need to. Just give them 1 star, FUber won't match you with them in the future if you rate them poorly.
> 
> This thread reeks of noob...


Not true.


----------



## uberist

Uber does absolutely have a driver pax filter. They just dont advertise it. 
My friend kept messing with me when he would see me by the beach he'd request then watch me drive off and msg me with some stupid crap, one time he didn't drop his pin very far, I assumed it was him"Dave" so I called him on his home phone, He laugh as I gave him crap, he didn't notice I had arrived and hit accept, I drove a few blocks as he ran for his cell phone I completed the trip and one starred him and started laughing he jokingly said he was gonna email uber, he never did. 

He's tried several times to do it again he always gets a different driver even if he drops the pin on top of me.


----------



## htboston

UberIsAScam said:


> No need to. Just give them 1 star, FUber won't match you with them in the future if you rate them poorly.
> 
> This thread reeks of noob...


Do your research before saying something that makes you look like a moron.


----------



## UberTrip

What adds insult to injury is the fact that he is blasting newbs as if he's privileged, or knows all. Keep being humble my friend...


----------



## ptuberx

UberTrip said:


> What adds insult to injury is the fact that he is blasting newbs as if he's privileged, or knows all. Keep being humble my friend...


Agreed. By some accounts I am probably a "noob," since I have only been driving for a month. But I've also logged 537 trips in this time. I don't like people who cancel within 10 seconds of accepting their ride... what I hate more is when I accept it right when I am getting off on an exit-ramp that will lead me way out of the way of my any other potential fare. The other thing I do not like is when I am 4 minutes in to driving away from population, 1 minute away from the pick-up, and out of nowhere they cancel... those ones grind my gears the most.


----------



## Agent99

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not true.


At my local (Seattle) driver service center the Uber representative told me to my face that I won't be paired again with a passenger who I rated 3 stars or less. I also overheard them saying the same thing to new recruits getting on-boarding training. It could be all were wrong, or this policy varies by region. It could be they were all correct and the emailed CSR was wrong (my theory). I believe Uber adjusted their policy to match Lyft's policy.


----------



## uberist

Moron Huh?!

believing everything your spoon fed from uber, yeah your way smarter then Everyone.
I mean why wouldnt uber let you know about the filter. Not like people would 1 star pool riders, or democrates or republicans or other races, or anyone they didnt like if they knew about it.
No uber would rather not use an automated system, they would much rather handle the thousands of peoples issues case by case.

After all they love to pay out money for extra people that are just waiting for you to REACH OUT to them.

I geuss me actually giving someone I know one star and them no longer being able to be paired with me, EVEN when he is right next to me doesn't count as actual research...
Oh and when uber told me my feed back issues were correct and I should clean more. and drive safer, and and be more polite, and professional, and follow the map more... they wouldnt be less then honest right? And when ALL of those issues magically disappeared leaving only one bad route. That wasnt uber correcting an issue for me and thousands of others that were told there no were glitches in the system, oh but wait theres a thread about that... hmmm and people have posted screen shots of contradictory replys from Uber staff hmmm who to believe...?


----------



## Slavic Riga

Ubertimes said:


> Hey
> Next time cheapskate cancels then
> re request and you see their same cheapskate name, Cancel
> then Go offline till surge turns on, once it's at 2.5 bingo your back in business
> Man against machine


Its a Good Strategy & has pros.
Helps in knowing the destination & if you were going to make money.
They cant rate or fault you as, you can always mention app is malfunctioning & cannot accept the Ping.
GO Offline & wait to see the time it takes to get another Uber. Once they are gone 'Online' again.


----------



## ptuberx

Agent99 said:


> At my local (Seattle) driver service center the Uber representative told me to my face that I won't be paired again with a passenger who I rated 3 stars or less. I also overheard them saying the same thing to new recruits getting on-boarding training. It could be all were wrong, or this policy varies by region. It could be they were all correct and the emailed CSR was wrong (my theory). I believe Uber adjusted their policy to match Lyft's policy.


I believe a lot of markets vary by region. A vehicle that qualifies in one market may not be suitable in another, one region may be more lenient with drivers than another, etc. Just like airports, they all vary when it comes to Uber, and Uber varies when it comes to different markets in general. It's based off of regional supply and demand, economy, expectations, whatever blends together the best to push forward the best business strategy for Uber ($$$). A more accommodating market for them may provide more leniency for good drivers and more scrutinizing of bad ones. And then there are all of the non-seeable algorithms that are put into place to follow the metrics of their business plans in these markets that are planted into the software.

The bottom line is, some of these things aren't worth arguing about unless you find yourself in the boardroom at Uber HQ, because there are certain things that they will keep behind closed doors for good reason on their end, like the Coca-Cola recipe. A cashier at Walmart will never be told the real reason why one store has a big bin of colorful cheap balls in the toy aisle that you can see from 200 feet away, while another store does not, etc. (It's all about what market it is in): Big companies that keep growing do focus groups and psychological testing on "test customers" to compile data and figure out what works for what area to maximize sales, or in this case, sales via riders.


----------



## UberTrip

uberist said:


> Moron Huh?!
> 
> believing everything your spoon fed from uber, yeah your way smarter then Everyone.
> I mean why wouldnt uber let you know about the filter. Not like people would 1 star pool riders, or democrates or republicans or other races, or anyone they didnt like if they knew about it.
> No uber would rather not use an automated system, they would much rather handle the thousands of peoples issues case by case.
> 
> After all they love to pay out money for extra people that are just waiting for you to REACH OUT to them.
> 
> I geuss me actually giving someone I know one star and them no longer being able to be paired with me, EVEN when he is right next to me doesn't count as actual research...
> Oh and when uber told me my feed back issues were correct and I should clean more. and drive safer, and and be more polite, and professional, and follow the map more... they wouldnt be less then honest right? And when ALL of those issues magically disappeared leaving only one bad route. That wasnt uber correcting an issue for me and thousands of others that were told there no were glitches in the system, oh but wait theres a thread about that... hmmm and people have posted screen shots of contradictory replys from Uber staff hmmm who to believe...?


"believing everything YOU'RE spoon fed from uber, yeah YOU'RE way smarter THAN Everyone"... Rise above... I won't do that.

Whoa. First off, step away from the keyboard and relax. You're not going to be doing Uber to long if forum criticism gets you this worked up.

My issue with your comment is not only what you are saying, but how you are saying it. Are you so righteous or smug that comments, opinions, and general education are beneath you, so much so that you have to call it out in disgust.

What was the point in talking down to other users? If I was going to come off snobbish, at the very least I would make sure my snobbish opinion could be qualified or validated. Using hearsay from a branch employee, who is discussing a topic that you are not involved in is hardly evidence.


----------



## AllanJ

ptuberx said:


> Agreed. By some accounts I am probably a "noob," since I have only been driving for a month. But I've also logged 537 trips in this time. I don't like people who cancel within 10 seconds of accepting their ride... what I hate more is when I accept it right when I am getting off on an exit-ramp that will lead me way out of the way of my any other potential fare. The other thing I do not like is when I am 4 minutes in to driving away from population, 1 minute away from the pick-up, and out of nowhere they cancel... those ones grind my gears the most.


Also a noob, one month, and 160 drives.

I can accept people who cancel within 10 secs... as a rider, I have quite mistakenly hit the order button (I ordered *myself* the other day!). Perils of phone interface.

But that cancelling when you are one minute out is utter BS.


----------



## uberist

UberTrip said:


> "believing everything YOU'RE spoon fed from uber, yeah YOU'RE way smarter THAN Everyone"... Rise above... I won't do that.
> 
> Whoa. First off, step away from the keyboard and relax. You're not going to be doing Uber to long if forum criticism gets you this worked up.
> 
> My issue with your comment is not only what you are saying, but how you are saying it. Are you so righteous or smug that comments, opinions, and general education are beneath you, so much so that you have to call it out in disgust.
> 
> What was the point in talking down to other users? If I was going to come off snobbish, at the very least I would make sure my snobbish opinion could be qualified or validated. Using hearsay from a branch employee, who is discussing a topic that you are not involved in is hardly evidence.


What are you talking about, you are all over the place, my post is referring to "hung" he is calling people "morons"

You sir, should put down the pipe, take your thorazine and choose a lane... your all over the place


----------



## Adam S

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If u cancel during a surge, the cancelation fee should get a surge lol


I have often thought this, because that 4× cancel can make or break your entire week at bar close time.


----------



## Adam S

ptuberx said:


> Agreed. By some accounts I am probably a "noob," since I have only been driving for a month. But I've also logged 537 trips in this time. I don't like people who cancel within 10 seconds of accepting their ride... what I hate more is when I accept it right when I am getting off on an exit-ramp that will lead me way out of the way of my any other potential fare. The other thing I do not like is when I am 4 minutes in to driving away from population, 1 minute away from the pick-up, and out of nowhere they cancel... those ones grind my gears the most.


I have to disagree with you a little on that one. The worst is when you drive several minutes to pick them up during a surg and the moment you arive you see them getting into a taxi and they cancel at that moment. To make matters worse the surg has ended. I have had some variation of this happen a few times and it is hard to let it go. It is really bad when you arive before 5 min. and you do not get the cancellation fee.


----------



## uberist

Adam S said:


> I have to disagree with you a little on that one. The worst is when you drive several minutes to pick them up during a surg and the moment you arive you see them getting into a taxi and they cancel at that moment. To make matters worse the surg has ended. I have had some variation of this happen a few times and it is hard to let it go. It is really bad when you arive before 5 min. and you do not get the cancellation fee.


Thats when you get in front of them and at the next light you pretend your car broke down and dont move until the taxi starts to go around you then let them know they are number one ..1.. as they pass by


----------



## ptuberx

Adam S said:


> I have to disagree with you a little on that one. The worst is when you drive several minutes to pick them up during a surg and the moment you arive you see them getting into a taxi and they cancel at that moment. To make matters worse the surg has ended. I have had some variation of this happen a few times and it is hard to let it go. It is really bad when you arive before 5 min. and you do not get the cancellation fee.


Well I agree with you on that, I left it unspoken that an obvious cancellation on surge sucks, unless you win out with the 5-minute rule, and are in an area that has a legitimate constant surge due to this or that. It depends on your market and where you go... A ping with a surge that leads you away from the surge is the most painful one when they cancel. I have heard things from riders who say "my last driver was driving away from me when I got accepted on the ride..." In some cases, that may be driver error, but in most cases, that may simply be that they were on an interchange and had to re-direct back to the ping. I wish Uber would inform riders more about this: Stop canceling on drivers that are accepting your requests and are trying their best to back-track and are stuck on an interstate, or a red light. "Oh, I didn't see the driver moving." "Oh, they were traveling away from me for more than 15 seconds."

It makes me want to invent a real flux capacitor and get there 5 seconds before they request it.


----------



## CrazyT

ptuberx said:


> Well I agree with you on that, I left it unspoken that an obvious cancellation on surge sucks, unless you win out with the 5-minute rule, and are in an area that has a legitimate constant surge due to this or that. It depends on your market and where you go... A ping with a surge that leads you away from the surge is the most painful one when they cancel. I have heard things from riders who say "my last driver was driving away from me when I got accepted on the ride..." In some cases, that may be driver error, but in most cases, that may simply be that they were on an interchange and had to re-direct back to the ping. I wish Uber would inform riders more about this: Stop canceling on drivers that are accepting your requests and are trying their best to back-track and are stuck on an interstate, or a red light. "Oh, I didn't see the driver moving." "Oh, they were traveling away from me for more than 15 seconds."
> 
> It makes me want to invent a real flux capacitor and get there 5 seconds before they request it.


I love those cancellations because you were driving the wrong way. (Insert sarcasm here). I mean do the pax use their heads? It's 4am, you see very few drivers in the road, you live 4 blocks from the beltway. The driver accepts your ping and they're on the beltway. There isn't an exit at every street, so guess what? They have to hit an exit to get to you. Drivers can't do a U turn on a concrete divided highway with 5 lanes each direction.

If the surge is decent, I continue and get off at the exit I had planned on their trip. I usually get the request back shortly after the exit, and I'm almost there by that time. If it's not decent or gone, then I continue on. More fish in the sea.


----------



## Ms.Doe

CrazyT said:


> . . . The driver accepts your ping and they're on the beltway. There isn't an exit at every street, so guess what? They have to hit an exit to get to you. Drivers can't do a U turn on a concrete divided highway with 5 lanes each direction.
> 
> More fish in the sea.


This happened to me this past Saturday night and I got the following text from the pax at 10:39.


----------



## ptuberx

Ms.Doe said:


> This happened to me this past Saturday night and I got the following text from the pax at 10:39.


Okay, that's more tame than the one I got Saturday night:










Yeah, that pickup made the evening news on TV. The guy was dragged out of the bar by police, then he requested an Uber pickup on a Surge. Right after he requested, he apparently tried breaking a gate to the parking lot of the place, then I show up. I wanted to cancel, but I was immediately approached by a cop, he told me what happened, and insisted "this guy needs a safe ride home." The news reported that he was arrested for vandalism: No. They cut him a break because he is a local firefighter, and dumped him in the back of my car. So drunk, he told me what street # he was on, but every time I asked him his address he kept giving me his zip code. I got within about a block of where he needed to be, he exited the car, left his cell phone on my backs seat, sat down on the curb, puked in his own lap (a LOT), then tried to re-enter the vehicle. I handed him his phone and locked the doors. He was going from aggressive to violent, told him he could walk the extra 800 feet to his apartment. Wasted a lot of time on a short Surge trip with this one. I REALLY wanted to cancel before pickup since it took so much time at pickup and dropoff, but a little arm-twisting by the police basically forced me into the mess.


----------



## Ms.Doe

ptuberx said:


> Okay, that's more tame than the one I got Saturday night:
> 
> View attachment 58042
> 
> 
> Yeah, that pickup made the evening news on TV. The guy was dragged out of the bar by police, then he requested an Uber pickup on a Surge. Right after he requested, he apparently tried breaking a gate to the parking lot of the place, then I show up. I wanted to cancel, but I was immediately approached by a cop, he told me what happened, and insisted "this guy needs a safe ride home." The news reported that he was arrested for vandalism: No. They cut him a break because he is a local firefighter, and dumped him in the back of my car. So drunk, he told me what street # he was on, but every time I asked him his address he kept giving me his zip code. I got within about a block of where he needed to be, he exited the car, left his cell phone on my backs seat, sat down on the curb, puked in his own lap (a LOT), then tried to re-enter the vehicle. I handed him his phone and locked the doors. He was going from aggressive to violent, told him he could walk the extra 800 feet to his apartment. Wasted a lot of time on a short Surge trip with this one. I REALLY wanted to cancel before pickup since it took so much time at pickup and dropoff, but a little arm-twisting by the police basically forced me into the mess.


Excuse me while I say, "WOW!" LMBO! Yeah, you really did beat the high score! LOL! Uber on!


----------



## Nomad

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


Their excuse sounds plausable. BUT, either way... *let me give everybody some good news*:

Yesterday, I had a pax request at 1.4x surge. She was less than a mile away. I arrived quickly and started my 5 minute clock. At about 3 and a half minutes, she cancelled. Within 10 seconds, she re-requested with no surge. I accepted to see what would happen if I complained to Uber about this after completing the trip and the pax arrived within 30 seconds of accepting the re-request.

I acted like nothing was unusual and was very friendly to the pax, who was going a short distance that ended up being just over the minimum fare charge. When she left the car, I was positive that I was getting a 5-star... at worse a 4-star, but who really cares? She got a 1-star.

Anyway, I challenged the fare and explained the situation. After the initial BS email, I replied and got a response that Uber was adjusting the fare to compensate me for the surge. I also requested that the pax be warned about this fraudulent activity but ultimately, I guess I'll never really know if they do warn her or not.

Point of the story is that if you can prove the pax scammed you in this way, Uber will make sure you are compensated appropriately. Whether or not Uber just covers it themselves (most likely) or they actually charge the pax and warn them about this activity is another question.


----------



## ptuberx

Nomad said:


> Their excuse sounds plausable. BUT, either way... *let me give everybody some good news*:
> 
> Yesterday, I had a pax request at 1.4x surge. She was less than a mile away. I arrived quickly and started my 5 minute clock. At about 3 and a half minutes, she cancelled. Within 10 seconds, she re-requested with no surge. I accepted to see what would happen if I complained to Uber about this after completing the trip and the pax arrived within 30 seconds of accepting the re-request.
> 
> I acted like nothing was unusual and was very friendly to the pax, who was going a short distance that ended up being just over the minimum fare charge. When she left the car, I was positive that I was getting a 5-star... at worse a 4-star, but who really cares? She got a 1-star.
> 
> Anyway, I challenged the fare and explained the situation. After the initial BS email, I replied and got a response that Uber was adjusting the fare to compensate me for the surge. I also requested that the pax be warned about this fraudulent activity but ultimately, I guess I'll never really know if they do warn her or not.
> 
> Point of the story is that if you can prove the pax scammed you in this way, Uber will make sure you are compensated appropriately. Whether or not Uber just covers it themselves (most likely) or they actually charge the pax and warn them about this activity is another question.


I've done this as well. Also have done it on a rider whose ping I accepted three times and they cancelled three times as I drove towards them about a mile away. I hit up Uber Support on this and (surprisingly) got some action from it. This has happened twice now, the latest I actually arrived at the destination, and driver cancelled again the moment I got there... no payout. I hounded Uber on it and they ended up paying out on it. You can also request to never be matched up with the rider again.


----------



## 80sDude

PITA isn't it ..


----------



## steveK2016

FAC said:


> Just went to the Denver office today bc pax like to order uberSelect during surge. Since often select is cheaper than surge. I already had a uberSelect only profile and uberSelect/uberSelect profile. Today I got uberX only so my acceptance doesn't take a hit for ignoring select rides during surge


I dont knoq if things have changed since may or if atl is different but surge applies to select here.


----------



## agtg

I had a pax do that to me last week. The original rate was 1.7. The second ping was at 2.2. It was a bit touch and go, as they wanted me to haul them around without a destination to get smokes somewhere. We were able to pull it together and I got them what they wanted and was compensated appropriately. I'm sure he learned a lesson as that game is a two-edged sword.


----------



## EX_

ChattaBilly said:


> I arrived in front of the concert venue within two minutes of my ping last night, and it was a 2.1 surge. I called the rider, who told me they would be right out. She cancelled. I decided to wait and try to get another concertgoer, since I was parked right in front, great parking space. The surge dropped off, and the same rider pinged in. As they were getting in my car, I asked them if they had just cancelled on me, and she said yes, the band was playing their favorite song, and that she didn't do it, her boyfriend did. He remained silent. I drove them the two miles to their house, which pays me a flat $3.00. Wow! So they were crying about paying a surge fee that might have been $6. I 4-starred her. Cheap bastards.


OHHH!!!! That 4-star rating will really teach em a lesson.

smdh


----------

